# Topeka, KS 1 year old female sired by SchH3 KKL1 V rated Free for Adoption



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

She is 1 year old and intact but will come with limited AKC papers as she is not a good candidate for breeding. She should be fixed and not bred. Sparrow is beautiful and well bred but has developed fear issues. 

She needs training and time in a one dog household, or a home with very non-aggresive dogs. 

We just want her in a good home where she can be happy. 

She is not in a shelter and is located in Topeka, Kansas


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Can you post a picture? Is she good with other dogs and/or cats? 

How do her fear issues manifest?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Because people are often good at either misrepresenting themselves, forgetting to do things, running out of money because of many reasons, and careless, you should spay before letting her go.

Did a quick google and found these - you can see if there are others: 
*Low-Cost Spay/Neuter Clinics *
Prices vary. Contact a clinic directly to schedule an appointment.
*Great Plains SPCA*
5428 Antioch Drive
Merriam, KS 66202
816.333.PETS (7387)
Great Plains SPCA - Heroes for pets. Partners for Life.

*The Humane Society of Greater KC* 
5445 Parallel Parkway
Kansas City, KS 66104
913-596-1000
http://www.hsgkc.org/spayneuterpage.html
*Low Cost Spay & Neuter Service, Inc. *
300 SW Noel
Lee's Summit Mo 64063
816-525-5401
http://www.lowcostspayandneuter.org
*Pit Bull Rescue Central (Financial assistance FOR AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIERS only)*Pit Bull Rescue Central
*Spay and Neuter Kansas City* 
1116 E. 59th Street (NE corner of 59th & Troost)
Kansas City, MO 64111
816-353-0940 
http://www.snkc.net
*STOPP Animal Clinic
*9909 East 63rd Street
Raytown, MO
816-313-7729

*Organizations that offer spay/neuter financial assistance programs*
*Heart of America Humane Society* (provides financial assistance) 1-800-384-3143
 http://www.heartofamericahs.org
*PAWS* (provides discount certificate) P.O. Box 16664 Raytown MO 64133 816-252-2680
http://www.paws-inc.org

*Other*
*Animal Medical Center* (full service clinic that offers reduced spay services on Tuesday & Thursdays) 75th & Wornall KC MO 816-333-9000

Friends of KC Animals - Resources
===

Additional important information:
New Page 1

Screening Applicants As Potential Homes


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Please do not leave it up to an adopter to get her altered--do it now before she goes to a new home!

You also might want to touch base with a reputable rescue in your area and see if they might assist you in placing her--you keep her until they have screened a new home.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with above! Is this a pup from your own breeding?


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

There are pictures of her on my Website. I am considering having her spaid before I place her, and will not place her with just anybody, so I understand your concerns, but I will make sure the right thing is done. I have had long conversations with all of the folks that bought her litter mates and I have two of her littermates, myself, so I don't believe that this fear issue has a genetic component.....However, that said, if there is the slightest chance that she could pass on weak nerves, I would not want her bred. NONE of her litter mates are weak nerved in the slightest. NOW, I know that many of you have very strong feelings about these isssues; I am kindly asking that no one go on attack today. I have a beautiful very well bred German Shepherd Dog who I have decided does not fit into my breeding program and so I am looking for a new home for her. She does not exhibit fear/aggression but she has become very shy after being away from the rest of the pack for a period of weeks and then being re-introduced.

I have removed her from my pack environment before things escalated and actually have a woman coming to look at her as we speak. I will be placing her with Limited Registration to the right home, where she can excel and not be in fear of more aggresive dogs. She would work well with non-threatening dogs, in a one dog home and would do fine with cats.

Contact me via PM if you would like me to email you pics directly or have further interest or questions or suggestions. Thank you to all who have shown concern.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Can I make a suggestion? I know you'll screen potential homes thoroughly, if you can't or don't have time to spay her yourself,,I would ask for the amount it would cost to spay her, turn it over to the new owners vet to be used for spaying her, so you know for sure it would get done.

Hope she finds a good home


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If she doesn't fit into your breeding program, why should she fit into someone elses...spay her now before you place her. Let her recover in the home she knows. Then rehome her after she's mended. As a breeder it is the responsible thing to do.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Dogs that are a bit shy can make the best pets. They are often more attached to the owner and easier to manage than the bold, outgoing dogs. Shy does not have to be bad, as long as it is not fear aggression.


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

Rebel GSD......She is definitely not "bad"....she is awesome in fact, and I hate to let her go, but I love her enough to be honest with myself, that she would be better off in a different environment. She is shy, but does not exhibit aggression, so you are right, with the right person, she will be exceptional. I am not placing her for me, I am doing it for her. 

Onyx Girl----I clearly stated that she would be going with limited papers...so your comment about why I thought she would be good for someone else's breeding program is unfounded. 

I placed her. If she does well this week, she will be the beginning of a therapy for Veterans program. A program where GSD's are rescued and trained for the purpose of placing with veterans.


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

ShepherdGirl......I wanted to thank you for your post. It looks like it got deleted, and I'm not sure why, since you were very nice, and not attacking and it was actually pertaining to my original post. BUT, just want to thank you. I asked the moderator why she deleted that one in a pm.....


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

Shepherdmom, not shepherd girl.....Sorry about that. I just noticed.
Thanks again for your post. I am hoping that this placement works out. I miss her already.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

OK, limited registration does not prevent 2 people from breeding unaltered dogs. THAT is the point.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

and just using Continental Kennel Club or some such. People are often shysters.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Cunningham GSDs said:


> Shepherdmom, not shepherd girl.....Sorry about that. I just noticed.
> Thanks again for your post. I am hoping that this placement works out. I miss her already.


I hope it works out too. It sound like a great program, therapy for vets.


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks Shepherdmom. Yes, I was excited to hear about the new program for Vets too. 

LOOK PEOPLE! THE MODERATOR DELETED A BUNCH OF POSTS WHERE I EXPLAINED THAT THIS DOG BEING BRED IS NOT AT ISSUE HERE!

SHE ALSO TOOK IT UPON HERSELF TO DELETE A POST FROM A PERSON WHO AGREED WITH ME THAT ATTACKS ON THIS FORUM ARE WRONG. 

IF SHE WILL NOT CONTINUE TO DELETE THE ATTACKING POSTS THAT HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH MY ORIGINAL POSTING THEN I WILL SAY IT AGAIN:

YOU ARE RUINING THIS FORUM WITH YOUR TACTLESS ATTACKING BEHAVIOR BY RUNNING PEOPLE OFF FROM A SECTION OF THIS FORUM THAT IS DESIGNED TO HELP DOGS!

IF YOU HAVE AN OPINION ON LIMITED REGISTRATION, PLACING DOGS WITH PEOPLE YOU DONT KNOW OR WHO ARE MONSTERS OR IDIOTS, PLEASE START YOUR OWN THREAD AND STOP HIJACKING MINE!


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

You will have to ask the moderator that.......all I did was type in caps. I'm sure it will be deleted like all of the rest of them, where I defended myself from the Sharks in the sharktank that this forum has become, and like the post from another person who agreed with me.

She shouldn't get to pick and choose which posts she leaves up and which she deletes especially when people are hijacking a thread with nonsense and attacking the OP in an unfounded manner.


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

Looks like you got deleted again OnyxGirl.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I deleted it myself....no sense adding fuel to your fire.
I hope your girl finds a great place....and her heat cycles don't interfere with her therapy work.


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

She is being spayed by her new owner! WHICH I EXPLAINED IN THE POST DELETED BY THE MODERATOR! Good Grief! I go out and put a little post, offering a beautiful dog for adoption......an opportunity for somebody to acquire a really special dog for the right person and not have to spend 1200.00 for her, and I am attacked by idiots over and over again, who don't know anything about me, or my intentions or my knowledge. 

IF you have opinions that have nothing to do with someone's original thread, either pm or post your own thread to get your information out there! Heck make the thread sticky but don't be so ugly as to hijack someone elses thread!

I will never visit this section of the forum again and I will be making a formal complaint. There is no call for this judgemental crap. If you ran me off, you have run off others, and you are doing a huge and horrible disservice to the dogs in this section who are needing to find a home.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Cunningham GSDs said:


> I will never visit this section of the forum again and I will be making a formal complaint. There is no call for this judgemental crap. If you ran me off, you have run off others, and you are doing a huge and horrible disservice to the dogs in this section who are needing to find a home.


Please don't let the sharks drive you off. Your heart was in the right place. Don't let a few nasty people get away with spoiling it for the rest of us.  
I volunteer with a rescue and I for one am thrilled to see a breeder doing the right thing and making sure a pet dog, gets to a pet home. There are a lot of us out there who don't breed, don't do sport who just enjoy GSD's and who can't afford to spend $2000 but who are thrilled to get quality GSD's through rescue & adoption.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well, we on this forum have seen too often what can happen when an intact dog is offered for free.
I'm not being judgemental whatsoever. Sadly there are bad people in the world with agenda's we can't fathom, but they can talk a good talk and con their way around.

And I don't know where in any of my posts I was judging you or being nasty?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Well, we on this forum have seen too often what can happen when an intact dog is offered for free.
> I'm not being judgemental whatsoever. Sadly there are bad people in the world with agenda's we can't fathom, but they can talk a good talk and con their way around.
> 
> And I don't know where in any of my posts I was judging you or being nasty?


I'm not quit sure why you think you speak for others on this forum. Most of us here are quite opinionated and fully able to speak for ourselves.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

should have said we "who've been on here for a few years"....I won't search out the older threads in this rescue section with the drama's but there are more than a few. Sad, because I was involved in one that could have ended very badly if I hadn't been warned off. I thought I was doing the right thing, pulling a dog from a shelter for someone...the dog would have been better off in the shelter. there is so much passion in this rescue section, and the sticky from Raya should always be heeded
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...o-you-know-where-dog-going-w-rhayas-post.html


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you so much Shepherd Mom. I am emotional about something completely unrelated today and so just didn't have a whole lot of rope to hang on to till I reached the end. I enjoy so much of this forum and have learned a great deal from many of the other breeders and folks here, but I just can't tolerate the lack of decorum anymore I guess.

Onyx girl...you have been nasty and judgemental about something you know nothing about and I felt it was handled horribly. This was not a thread about spay/neuter period. I addressed that issue in my second post and that should've been the end of it, but you and others' just kept on hijacking the post and making judgements without facts which I abhor.

The fact of the matter is, I could have sold her to a breeder in California for a nice sum, shipped her out, but that is not who I am or what I do. I make the decision as to which of my dogs get bred and which ones don't. I decided that for this dogs well being, she should be placed in an environment where the person would spay her and give her a happy life....I found just such a person (and yes, I can trust her to do what she says....not all dog people are evil for heavens sakes!) And not only that, but she will be trained and certified and have a wonderful job helping people who have served our county....what could be more perfect.

Let me reiterate; she will NOT be doing therapy work in between heat cycles. I could very well have sold her, BUT I DID NOT. My dogs are way to precious to be offered for FREE..........so precious in fact, that I cried when she left because she is sweet and wonderful and I did what was best for her not what was best for me.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Since the female has a home and the thread is nothing but bickering back and forth, I'm closing it.

-Admin


----------

